# Heat Press Power Problem!



## ShtyloT (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys!

I just got a heat press and i live in an apartment. First time i tried to press a shirt, the press started heating up and then a fuse blew! So i bought a new fuse, unplugged the computer and refridgerator from the wall (Work off of the same fuse) and I tried it again and same crap! Anyone else have this problem? 

Cheers!


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Since you have unplugged your refrigerator, I'll assume you are working in your kitchen, which in an apartment probably has the largest amp circuit. Anything that heats up draws a lot of amps. DO NOT try a bigger fuse. Since you don't seem to have a circuit breaker box you are probably in an old apartment building. You just might not be able to use your heatpress in your apartment, unless you can get a better circuit. Does your heat press have a switch to change from 220 volts to 110 volts? Perhaps it is set on 220? I don't know. The Heat Master presses can be changed with a switch. Yours may not have that. Only things that are on need to be unplugged, but that is still not a very good solution. Talk to your landlord and see if they can get you a better circuit for your needs.


----------



## ShtyloT (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for your response! I unplugged everything in the apartment, got the heat press up to 301 degree (needed to be 360) and then it blew again. I guess i'm screwed until i move into a new place. I have the Geo Knight DK20s Swing away press. I don't think i can switch it to a lesser volt amount. This sucks and wasn't a problem i anticipated! Thanks for your help anyway. If there are any other suggestions from anyone, fire away!


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Most likely your press came set to use 110 volts anyway, so I wouldn't worry about that too much. Since you seem to have access to the fuse box, does the circuit you are using have the largest fuse in it compared to the others? I'm sure it does since it is for your kitchen. If not, then try a different room. Maybe you can talk your landlord into modernizing the electric service to your building? That's a long shot though.

Maybe you could drag that press into the building's laundry room if it has one.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

Buy a very long extension cord and find a friendly neighbor.


----------



## 3oats (Sep 11, 2005)

Find somebody that has an amp clamp meter and measure the current draw. Compare the draw to the spec plate. It should match pretty good. If it is rated at 12 amps and draws 18 amps then the press is the culprit. If you are using a watt meter... 1 amp = 120 watts on a 120 volt ciruit. Oscar


----------



## ShtyloT (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks for the replies !!!! i saw one of those amp meters yesterday on the scavanger hunt for a better fuse,i think ill pick one up today....is there any kind of adaptor to plug into the stove oultlet since obviously that is the only outlet that i think can handle this.....


----------



## ShtyloT (Jan 23, 2006)

I think i have it sorted out....the plug that i was using uses a 15amp fuse...i checked out the other fuses in the other rooms and they're 25amps and 30amps...so i'll just plug it into those outlets. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## 3oats (Sep 11, 2005)

If you are looking into using the stove outlet... Look into the adapters for use with RVs. Ask at the big box hardware stores. What is the rating for your press? Is it greater than the 15 amp circuit? Usually the 20 amp or greater units come with special plug configurations. It sounds like you are in an older building, make sure the other circuits are rated for the fuses already in them. Some one before you may have used the overrated fuses to solve their problems. That does'nt mean it is right. I'd really hate to hear that you upped the fuse and burned the house down. Oscar


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

it may make a little improvement if you can plug in to the outlet closest to the fuse box or braker panel.i had a similar thing happen to me.it was fixed wen i moved closer to the box.


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

My problem is that I've had my Presto press for 5 years. I only used it 10-15 times the first year I got it then I moved to my new house and put in the attic. I have decided to go ahead and get me business started now but when I plug it up it comes on for about 2 seconds then it blows the fuse in the Unit. Replace fuse and same thing again. According to the manual it may be the thermostat. I'm about to order the thermostat today, but has anyone else had this problem and if so how did you solve it.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

It should have worked on the 15 amp. circuit. I have a Geo. Knight and it works for me. I did blow the fuse the first time I used it but after changing the fuse (that has not been changed in 20 years) I have had no problems. The 20 amp. line is a better way to go anyway. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

Mike63 said:


> My problem is that I've had my Presto press for 5 years. I only used it 10-15 times the first year I got it then I moved to my new house and put in the attic. I have decided to go ahead and get me business started now but when I plug it up it comes on for about 2 seconds then it blows the fuse in the Unit. Replace fuse and same thing again. According to the manual it may be the thermostat. I'm about to order the thermostat today, but has anyone else had this problem and if so how did you solve it.


So if I use a 20amp fuse that won't damage any circuitry in the press? Also did you have to get the slow blow fuse for your press?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If your talking about the fuse in your house, the higher the amp rating the better. This has nothing to do with your press though. If there is a problem with your thermostat, that is a compleatly different problem. Not sure what you mean by the "slow blow" fuse for your press. I do not know if there is an internal fuse in the press.


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

Mike63 said:


> So if I use a 20amp fuse that won't damage any circuitry in the press? Also did you have to get the slow blow fuse for your press?


I am talking about an internal fuse in the Presto 20 that is a 15amp 250volt slow blow. Most ohter fuses were the same amperage but were fast acting and blowing out every time. I called the Hix Corp and they said I needed the slow blow type which was hard to find. So I guess I will wait for the Thermostat to come to come to see if that solves the problem.


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

Answer to my heatpress problem. I would like to share the solution to my fuse problem. My HIX 16X20 press, according to the electrical schematic called for a 110 plugin but my press had a 110-220 rated plug on it. I had a electrician change th plug to a regular 110 plug and the thermostat WAS bad. So I ordered a thermostat for $22.00 and know I am pressing out the shirts. I hope this helps anybody else with this problem.


----------



## stuli40802 (Jul 18, 2011)

My guess is the press thermostat.


----------

